# With Each Fallen Soldier, a Field of Flags Grows



## dapaterson (5 Jan 2007)

From Thursday's *New York Times*


> MIDDLE GROVE, N.Y., Jan. 4 — The flags are cut from rolls of yellow plastic tablecloth, then woven onto thin wire rods. Each is about as long as a man’s size 7 shoe, as wide as an outstretched hand.
> 
> They stand on a sloped corner field framed by a row of conifer trees in this upstate hamlet, spreading in concentric circles like ripples on still water.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2007/01/06/nyregion/06flags.html?hp&ex=1168059600&en=b91de9d7fe4ab9bf&ei=5094&partner=homepage


----------

